# Working Towards Law Enforcement



## RedWaterMan (Dec 19, 2005)

I am working hard to get on the police and I have gotten many different suggestions, one in particular is that I should show that I am working towards the position. To clarify, he said that maybe I should take a course towards my criminal justice masters.

However, right now I am trying desperately just to stay afloat while I wait for the job to come through. Furthermore, I have tried to get on with a security firm (Securitas, Allied-Barton) around the Boston area and have gotten absolutely no response.#-o 

Any thoughts? Any suggestions for places that I should perhaps direct my search for security work?


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

If you tried to get on Securitas or Allied-Barton, maybe you should check & see if you have a pulse. If no pulse is detected, dial 911 or apply to CMPS.org immediately .


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

RedWaterMan said:


> I am working hard to get on the police and I have gotten many different suggestions, one in particular is that I should show that I am working towards the position. To clarify, he said that maybe I should take a course towards my criminal justice masters.
> 
> However, right now I am trying desperately just to stay afloat while I wait for the job to come through. Furthermore, I have tried to get on with a security firm (Securitas, Allied-Barton) around the Boston area and have gotten absolutely no response.#-o
> 
> Any thoughts? Any suggestions for places that I should perhaps direct my search for security work?


Yeah. Apply to the United States Military, and ask for Uncle Sam.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Here's a tip, check out Beth Israel Hospital. They have security and police. I believe their security officers earn around $13 per hour, plus benefits. The wage may be higher now. They have a top notch staff with good equipment, pay, and benefits. Bob Johnson is the security manager there and I'm sure he'd be able to answer any of your questions. Good luck!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Be willing to relocate out of state... tons of Police jobs everywhere, except in Mass.


----------

